# Wondering what to think



## pmbrtn (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all...first time posting.  I ordered some seeds coming from Amsterdam.  On the date they were supposed to arrive, I went to the mailbox and there was the envelope.  The problem was, the end was opened.  When I looked in the envelope, the stealth was there, but no seeds.  So my question now is did someone just rip us off or did customs get it?  I haven' received a letter about confiscated items or anything, but this just happened a couple days ago.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 22, 2006)

Did you gut the hell out of the envelope. I heard of them stashing it so freakin well you could have missed it. O'wise email the company and see if they will replace for poor packaging. (from what I have seen on other forums and posts) They would have given you a letter if confiscated, anyone know you were gettin seeds?


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2006)

There may well be a postal emplyee germinating them, as we speak.

Think of the lives you may have saved!!..(a postal emplyee is far less likely to .._*"go postal"*_ if he's smokin' pot.
 Don'tcha' think?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

That explains why my mail takes forever to get here!!!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2006)

pmbrtn said:
			
		

> Hi all...first time posting. I ordered some seeds coming from Amsterdam. On the date they were supposed to arrive, I went to the mailbox and there was the envelope. The problem was, the end was opened. When I looked in the envelope, the stealth was there, but no seeds. So my question now is did someone just rip us off or did customs get it? I haven' received a letter about confiscated items or anything, but this just happened a couple days ago.


whats up pmbrtn. did you ever try contacting the sender of your beans? if so what did they say?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> There may well be a postal emplyee germinating them, as we speak.
> 
> Think of the lives you may have saved!!..(a postal emplyee is far less likely to .._*"go postal"*_ if he's smokin' pot.
> Don'tcha' think?


Hahahahahhaha, my thoughts exactly.

"Package from Holland? Oh boy, MJ seeds, I needed more of these."

What a drag. It's not like you can turn em in.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 27, 2006)

The only thing you can do is contact the company and hope they're coo and willl send you replacement seeds. Most will, just let them know what happened. and send them someplace else, definately.


----------

